# Friend renting out his villa



## Nick65 (May 4, 2008)

My mate's mate has moved to Calpe to live - He rents out the lower half of the villa for holidays/short term stays etc.

But he is wondering what the best way to get money from clients is? He has to get people to wire him the money or other things like that, but he is wondering how other people do it?

What's the best and cheapest way? Is paypal any good? Is it worth having a UK account and paying in that way?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hello not sure that this will help or not, have a friend who rents out in javea, who has to have the money transfered via an english account to his spanish account, under £500.00 the cost of this is £20.00ish for those transfering, and £5.00ish for those recieving he has done this for ten years and has found it to be the best method and cheapest for him. Paypals is very convienant but fees are expensive, but still worth comparing, check out their site, type in paypal to the search bar. If he has a uk account he will lose the money when he tansfers it to his spanish account hope it helps. chris


----------

